# Upgrade path from 40D



## darshan4eos (May 27, 2013)

Hi guys

Last weekend I almost bought a 6D kit (with 24-105) but then thought to get advice from this forum before I do an upgrade. I have been using my 40D for last four years and it has served me well and I have taken many memorable shots from my travels and trips from world over. There were some issue with the quick control dial which I got repaired but now I am looking for better ISO performance and more importantly better IQ and hence thought the FF is the way to go. 
I have a Tamron 17-50 2.8 VC which I use more than 90% of the time. Other than that I have a 430EXII, a humble 55-250 (I think I don’t use it much because of the IQ, in comparison to my Tammy), 50 1.8 and a Canon 100mm macro lens which I wish to put into more action in future.
Most of the times I shoot during my travel, landscapes and some portraits of my family and friends. Other than some ad-hoc sporting events (like F1 or some cricket matches), I haven’t done sports much, but down the line, in 2-3 years I should be shooting kids ;D hence ability to shoot ‘action’ would be required.

Now coming to my question, what should be the upgrade path for me from the following, with a current budget of around $2300:

1.	Keep the 40D (quick control dial may need another repair/replacement) and wait for 7D MK2 and just upgrade the lenses, specially the 55-250 with 70-300 L lens and eventually buy a 24-105 and 10-22.
2.	Buy a 6D now with 24-105 kit lens. I am excited about the Wifi feature yet I am in dilemma only because this guy has got so much of bad press and the on paper AF is inferior to many of its peers, else I would have bought one few months back (no option of renting cameras available here). If I go FF, I won’t be able to use the EF-S lenses, hence I would eventually have to get a long telephoto lens.
I will appreciate if some real owners of 6D can comment on *the usability of outer focus points * in comparison with 40D/50D under _‘normal’ _ conditions as I prefer using them instead of focus and recompose. 
Also if I go this way, have someone used 6D and Tamron 70-300 VC USD combo and can comment on AF performance and the IQ. 

I am not thinking about 5DMK3 because of its price and I am not looking to switch the camp, even though the dark side is looking brighter on paper at the moment.

Thanks in advance for your comments and suggestions.

Cheers


----------



## noisejammer (May 27, 2013)

First the obvious - if you switch from crop to ff, you will have two lenses to use (50/1.8 and 100 macro.) If you take the kit, you have a 24-105, so you're mostly sorted. You will also need to switch memory cards to SD format. 

It's difficult to answer your question on the 6D's outer focus points - they will be usable for some but worthless for others. Consider that the 6D has only one cross point (compared with 9 on the 40D) but that the centre point is the most sensitive Canon offers. DPReview summarised it here http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-6d/25

Having made the transitions 40D > 7D > 5D2, I'd say the jump to the 7D was more fun but the jump to full frame made for better images. Given the price difference and the performance similarity, you might want to consider a lightly used 5D Mk II - these can be had for $1200.


----------



## darshan4eos (May 27, 2013)

noisejammer said:


> Having made the transitions 40D > 7D > 5D2, I'd say the jump to the 7D was more fun but the jump to full frame made for better images. Given the price difference and the performance similarity, you might want to consider a lightly used 5D Mk II - these can be had for $1200.



Thanks noisejammer for your input. Yes I have seen stunning pictures with 5DMK2 but I believe 6D will prove to be a better camera for me and as I don't want to upgrade again in next 5 years, I would like to go for the newer camera available.


----------



## darshan4eos (Jun 10, 2013)

I got some valueable input (not this thread) but other similar threads from people wanting to upgrade to 6D. I have now decided to keep my 40D (one of the reason being low resale value of 40D and the EF-s Lenses I have) and add another body, i.e. 6D with 24-105L. 

Here in KL, its getting harder to find this kit and mostly shops have stocks of only 24-70 f4 kit, may be something to do with recent rumors of discontinuing of 24-105 kit. 

Just wondering if any of you uses NFC tags with your smart phone with 6D, I can imagine one such tag hung on camera bag which is programmed to open/close Canon EOS remote app on the phone whenever you want to utilize the wifi fuction. I am not sure if we can control further instructions like transferrring the images from camera to phone etc.

Another thing is, which accesoories you guys are using with your 6D, like which memory card, is there any useful and noticeable differnce between sandisk extreme and extreme pro in real world usage. And which UV/CPL you guys prefer. I have B+W UV and a cheapo CPL on my tamron (72mm) which will not be useful anymore on this kit lens (77mm).


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Darshan4eos.
I went through same sort of decision-process two months ago (see separate post on this).
I came from a 450D / Rebel XSi. 
For me the 5D MkIII was also one of the options. 
Finally I decided for the 6D, and have been very happy with that decision ever after. 
The improvement to IQ and low light capabilities is even better than I hoped for. The images often seem to pop right into my eyes once shown on my 24" screen. 
The size and weight was - and is - a major advantage to me (compared to larger bodies).
The Wifi-feature is in use and will be important to me - and GPS works fine and may become a useful part of my workflow as I get into it. 
The focus capabilites were my only concern regarding 6D. I find it much better than I feared based on various reviews etc. 
On my 450D I used to focus on centerpoint and recompose. The 6D centerpoint is formidable so that is still fine.
But also the outer points are more responsive and precise, than I was used to, so now I am beginning to use these more. 

I sold off the 450D with two EF-S lenses, that I liked much: 15-85mm and 10-22mm.
The role of the first is now covered by 24-105mm (that I had already). Good and flexible for general purpose use. 
The role of the second is now covered by (used old version) 16-35mm. 
In both cases the IQ of the whole system is far superior.
My favourite lens right now is my 70-200mm L IS f/4.0. It plays so well with the 6D and IQ is great. 
For further reach I have an 1.4* TC, however now considering something 400mm-ish.

All in all: The move to 6D was a very big move - and I love it. I have posted a few samples in other posts.


----------



## TLN (Jun 10, 2013)

Get a used 5dmk2 - $1000-1200.
Get a 35mm 1.4 prime: Sigma $800-900 or Canon $1000 for used -1300 for new
Sell all the zoom lens: 17-50 and 55-200 and get a Canon 85 1.8 or Sigma 85 1.4 or something else.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 10, 2013)

I've got a 40D as well which I doubt I'm going to sell, it is a really nice camera even if it is starting to show its age. In fact I'm probably going to keep it and get it IR converted at some point which in the UK at least isn't that expensive


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 10, 2013)

I have had five or six 40D's, they are a excellent camera. The only way you will get noticibly better high ISO is to go FF. The 6D plus 24-105mmL is a fantastic choice. I have a 5D MK III as my main camera, but would not hesitate to get the 6D deal, since I do shoot in very low light, often at ISO 25600.

My 40D does well at ISO 3200 when shooting RAW and using lightroom 4. The newer Raw software does really extend the high ISO capability, I would only use ISO 800 when I bought my first 40D.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have had five or six 40D's, they are a excellent camera. The only way you will get noticibly better high ISO is to go FF. The 6D plus 24-105mmL is a fantastic choice. I have a 5D MK III as my main camera, but would not hesitate to get the 6D deal, since I do shoot in very low light, often at ISO 25600.
> 
> My 40D does well at ISO 3200 when shooting RAW and using lightroom 4. The newer Raw software does really extend the high ISO capability, I would only use ISO 800 when I bought my first 40D.



I'm just curious about your technique for using iso 3200 and then the post processing. With ETTR I think it works pretty well but in dark areas I get a bit of nasty banding. Any good tips for getting rid of it or at least reducing it apart from converting to BW?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 10, 2013)

6D with the kit lens and you're done. Easy decision 8)


----------



## BrettS (Jun 10, 2013)

30D -> 6D.

I have no qualms about the focus points, my only beef is the control dial versus joystick. I prefer the joystick as it seems much, much easier to me for moving between focus points. 

That aside, I'm exceedingly happy with the 6D. (A 5DIII was in budget, but I just couldn't justify the extra $.)


----------



## darshan4eos (Jun 11, 2013)

Hannes said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I have had five or six 40D's, they are a excellent camera. The only way you will get noticibly better high ISO is to go FF. The 6D plus 24-105mmL is a fantastic choice. I have a 5D MK III as my main camera, but would not hesitate to get the 6D deal, since I do shoot in very low light, often at ISO 25600.
> ...



I am also curious to know this as I rarely go above ISO 800 on my 40D.

Thanks guys for your comments, it is helping me in affirming my decision to go with 6D. Only thing left now is to find the best pricing options here from a reliable seller and to choose the right accessories for the tool.
I am eager to see the FF effect


----------



## maxianos (Jun 11, 2013)

Easy one, I have a 40D and I just bought a 6D. The ISO capabilities is just fantastic! Paired with the 24-105mm and you get the best camera/lens for the price currently on the market.

And I must say I'm not disapointed at all with the outer focus points of the 6D, even in low light, they often take part of the action!

The only downside is I get an oldy computer and it starts to have some problems with the bigger RAW file of the 6D, but almost every new camera would have this problem...


----------

